# Spare chain & chain links for Brompton folding bike



## snazpizaz (28 May 2020)

Hi
I'm putting together some spare parts.

Can anyone advise or link me to Brompton spare chain and chain links for Brommie folders ? 
I have a 2019 standard 6 speed with a T50 front ring if that is important to know. I'm not quite sure which chain/links i should buy ?
Can i use generic chains/links or does it have to be a specific kind ?

Thanks for your time - appreciated
sp


----------



## rafiki (28 May 2020)

This chart should help. Brompton chain sizing. If you have the standard 6 gear that will be the SA 3 speed with 2 sprockets. With a 50T chainring you should get a 100 link chain. Any 3/32" chain should fit but if you like the simple life you can buy the Brompton 100 link chain ready sized with the quick link included. Brompton 100 link chain Reasonably priced.
_Edited to correct the broken web link._


----------



## steveindenmark (28 May 2020)

Look on SJS Cycle site.


----------



## snazpizaz (29 May 2020)

Thanks that's very helpful.

Could you advise further - is it worth having/creating single chain link spares out of a slightly longer chain - so for eg purchasing the 102 L chain and removing 2 links as 2 spare individual links ? Is that something i would be able to achieve ?
(I've seen on touring bloggs that people advise carrying a couple of 'spare links' -- but i'm not sure if this implies ordinary links removed from a chain or if it means carrying a couple of spare 'power link' like ones indicated in the product you direct me towards above.) If it means power links - where can i buy spares of those - are these just generic items ?

Thanks for the clarification - appreciated
sp


----------



## rafiki (29 May 2020)

If you are going on tours or out into the back of beyond with your bike you may find a chain splitter and a few links plus a powerlink come in handy but if your rides are local then I wouldn't worry about all this. Spares are quickly available from various sources or the LBS.


----------



## mitchibob (29 May 2020)

Any 8-speed change will do. Same with the quick-links. I don't tend to get the Brompton specific ones, and shorten to what I need, plus get an extra quick-link so that if I'm switching back from having a 44T chainring to the 54T, I can just add the 3 links and quick link back fairly quickly. The leftover bit of chain also gives me a few extra links I can keep with my other on the road spares.


----------



## snazpizaz (31 May 2020)

cheers - most helpful


----------



## 12boy (3 Jun 2020)

I like to use SRAM quicklinks with SRAM chains and KMCwith KMC. Never had one fail, but I have a tin with a bunch of them since between my kids, their wives and myself there must be a dozen bikes to be kept up. I like to wax chains and they make it easy to do so.


----------



## snazpizaz (3 Jun 2020)

hi - which is the brompton 100 link chain -SRAM or KMC - sorry not sure what that refers to ? 
cheers sp


----------



## mitchibob (4 Jun 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> hi - which is the brompton 100 link chain -SRAM or KMC - sorry not sure what that refers to ?
> cheers sp


SRAM


----------



## 12boy (4 Jun 2020)

SRAM and KMC are chain manufacturers. SRAM makes many things of which one are chains.


----------



## snazpizaz (4 Jun 2020)

Cheers - so if i want a couple of spare links for my Brompton folder go for the SRAM quicklinks - those seem to come designated for specific speed:
11 speed:
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-chain...bYswtRSwzJd3fNF8UCSSikDD_qugwrlxoCtZcQAvD_BwE
8 speed:
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-chain...NCmmXNkBD8uQPuICNrpDRC72VSyKWr0BoCb_UQAvD_BwE
and the video here indicating 'newer' style links....
https://cyclingtips.com/2019/01/chain-quick-links-guide-to-easy-connection/
Do i need to get a specific type of SRAM quicklink ? My folding Brommie is a 2019 6-speed 50T chainring 100 link chain.

cheers again !
sp


----------



## mitchibob (9 Jun 2020)

snazpizaz said:


> Cheers - so if i want a couple of spare links for my Brompton folder go for the SRAM quicklinks - those seem to come designated for specific speed:
> 11 speed:
> https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-chain...bYswtRSwzJd3fNF8UCSSikDD_qugwrlxoCtZcQAvD_BwE
> 8 speed:
> ...


You want the 8-speed SRAM quicklink.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Jun 2020)

Just don't buy a 1/8" chain by mistake. The 3-speeds use those, maybe also the singlespeed.


----------



## 12boy (9 Jun 2020)

My 3 speed and single both use 3/32. As far as I know 1/8 chains are primarily used these days on fixies.


----------



## snazpizaz (10 Jun 2020)

Hi thanks everyone - really helpful - the link above goes to a 3/32 - confirming 12boy's comment.


----------

